

Kids not doing their chores? Use broadband as currency - dagrz
http://boscotan.tumblr.com/post/25772298402/the-parenting-broadband-router

======
richbradshaw
I guess this relies on you having limited broadband – not sure why anyone
would use a company that has limits though in the first place!

A while ago I had unlimited broadband. Then my ISP changed to 10GB cap – I
only found this out because we went almost 100GB over the limit... It was
cheaper to pay the cancellation fee than to pay up – thankfully my new ISP is
actually unlimited! I really hate ISPs.

